# What color is she?



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I have this litter currently, buck is my splash and doe is my dove satin, I dont know what lies behind either mouse. There is a bright "red'ish" splash in the litter, a doe, and I am wondering what color she might be? The litter consists of 1 aregente? satin, 1 splash?, 1 PEW, 1 PEW satin, 1 agouti satin, 1 black and the "red'ish" splash - thoughts? Im very new to genetics and it doesnt come easy to me, just so you know  Also, I would like to know how to improve the color in breeding in the future?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Is the "reddish splash" the white one that looks pinker than the others?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

First pic, right side, argente splashed?


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

There is an argente self satin there also, the splash is not that visible and especially not in the pictures. But yes, argente splash is the guess?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I see the self satin, but I meant it that the mouse in the first photo on the right side looks argente splashed. Aside from the photo, that'd still be my guess.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks  Any what I use in breeding to improve it?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Since mum is dove, dad's probably where the argente came from. Breeding her back to him will give you your best chance of more like her. Past that, getting a buck like her out of the litter would be ideal.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Would that enhance the argente in the splash? I thought maybe using her argente self brother.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

By enhance the argente, do you mean make it darker? Or make there be more splashing? To make it darker, you'll want to use a very dark argente. To make more splashing, you'll want a splashed male who has very heavy splashing. Both of those might be an improvement, though I think you'll make more headway on getting more splashing than on darkening your argente.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, any improvement would do so thanks. Ill have to give it a go when she gets old enough. Dad isnt heavily splashed at all so maybe using her brother, the argente self, would improve the splash in the next litter? The PEW in the litter is not white as paper anymore but more as milk, what is that?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

What alleles are you working with which are linked on the C- and P-loci? They'd have to be linked in order to give argente splashed...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Jack: While the linkage of C and P is well-documented, it does not fit with the experience of some breeders. This may be because the distance between the two is sufficient, despite some believing that it would not be. I have had no litters in which c and p have acted linked in any way. That said, my lines are a small sample size, and I'm only working with C, ch, and c. Perhaps I have simply been lucky.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

A mouse who produced those babies (assuming that the one is actually argente splashed) would have to be linked ch-p, cch-p, or ce-p. C-P linkage is more common than people think, but most people don't realize what they're working with, especially when there are so many variables and the genotypes are so complicated.

I've bred doves with c-p linkage and argenté crèmes with cch-p linkage.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Like I said, Im new to this and here to learn  Could you guys explain to me in plain terms, what you are discussing?  Ive read that dove splashed is possible but it will dilute with age, will this happen here? Jack, do you disagree with the splash being argente?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Not particularly. I just wanted to know which C- and P- alleles were linked to make it so.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Laigaie, is it possible to get another argente splash if I use the same buck with an argente self satin LH?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

We would have to know what the c-dilutions on both animals are to know whether you could get more splashed.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The answer is always, "Maybe."


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh well, I have 1 so so far, so good ;-) I have no pedigree on most my mice. Thanks for the help on the splashed  Maybe you guys could tell me what color the white one is, its darkening a bit now, more milky white, pink eyes, no visible points or anything?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If it's darkening, my guess would be that it's genetically similar to the argente splashed, but without the Spl.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

So a hidden splash?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

No. A c-diluted mouse without Splashed. An un-c-diluted mouse with Splash would be a hidden splashed.


----------

